# Kong Recipes



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Great recipes - I printed them out for reference. Frozen Kongs are a source of joy for Asta.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I will definitely be trying these, THANKS!


----------



## patticake (Apr 17, 2017)

These are fantastic , I'm going to print them out as well,
Would these be for outside fun, because of the mess dogs would make with it, 
so much fun.
Thanks


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

patticake said:


> These are fantastic , I'm going to print them out as well,
> Would these be for outside fun, because of the mess dogs would make with it,
> so much fun.
> Thanks


 My dog gets her Kong in her crate each evening as part of keeping the crate a fun place to go. The mat is machine washable so I wash it every few days or when it gets visible dirty. I don’t put anything messy in her Kong. Typically I have some of her regular homemade food which is cooked and similar to meatloaf mixed with some small pieces of chicken or hamburger to make it special. I used to freeze it but she prefers it unfrozen. I think some dogs like frozen because they can work on it for awhile, mine prefers to finish it quickly.


----------



## patticake (Apr 17, 2017)

What size kong will i buy for toy poodle , is there many to choose from.
Would some be softer for a small dog to enjoy.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

patticake said:


> What size kong will i buy for toy poodle , is there many to choose from.
> Would some be softer for a small dog to enjoy.


kong makes their Kong classic in a softer version for puppies. You would need the smallest size.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Skylar said:


> kong makes their Kong classic in a softer version for puppies. You would need the smallest size.


Frozen kongs were a life saver when my boy was a puppy. They gave me time in the morning to have a cup of coffee and tend to morning needs before leaving for work. I also used them initially to keep my excitable boy occupied during early visits to my training club. With multiple dogs in training (always!), it was helpful to focus his attention on something else while working my other dog.

I still use the kongs, but also reuse raw femur bones for this purpose. They are more popular with both dogs because the chewing enjoyment lasts after the filling is gone.


----------



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

*What is meat paste?*

I want to try some of these. .love the tahini one. If anyone tries these recipes can you let us know if your pup liked it. Thanks


----------



## Asterix (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi,

I don't see a link to the recipes. Does someone still have it?

Thanks!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Asterix said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't see a link to the recipes. Does someone still have it?
> 
> Thanks!


Here’s a list from the Kong website: https://www.kongcompany.com/lets-play/recipes

Maybe there’ll be something good in there?

I know some people swear by whirring up kibble in the blender, but puppy Peggy would have looked at me like I was nuts. For her I generally jammed a piece of banana in there and froze it. Maybe a dab of peanut butter, too. But she much preferred the Kong puppy tire, with on around the rim or an apple slice frozen in the centre.

Now I stick a little Tylee’s chicken jerky in the ends of her Bionic Urban Stick.


----------



## Asterix (Apr 13, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Here’s a list from the Kong website: https://www.kongcompany.com/lets-play/recipes
> 
> Maybe there’ll be something good in there?
> 
> ...


Thanks 💖


----------

